# Reptile shop near Bedford



## The_Baz_Lady (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone know a good reptile shop in or around Bedford where I can get livefood for my beardie and skinks?


----------



## Green31 (Aug 22, 2009)

hi ya mate, 
only place in bedford is pets at home at the interchange there deliveries are tuseday and friday afternoons other then that you have the japanese koi company in henlow they get there delivery on a wednesday afternoon, Pet Pac in cambridge and wriggles in dunstable not sure when they get there deliveries as only use them when im desperate or passing.

Hope this helps


----------



## Green31 (Aug 22, 2009)

and just read a threed that theres a new shop just opened on rushden high street but not sure if its any good.


----------



## The_Baz_Lady (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheers I'll check out the one in Rushden and I'll let you know if it's any good.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Not sure about the high st in rushden, but there was Rushden reptiles upper queen st rushden. 01933 355772.

Phil


----------



## Green31 (Aug 22, 2009)

The one on queen st closed months ago. The high st shop Forest Floor Reptiles is ok, i went there saturday. Not much in and very small but on the plus side healthy animals, great staff and competetive prices, a box of live food for £1.60 cheapest ive come accross:2thumb:


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello,

We Are A New Company That Have Started Selling Reptile Supplies To Customers As Well As Business, We Would Be Happy To Supply You With Your Live Food - We Are Currently Selling 50 4th Hoppers for £9.99 With Free Delivery.

If You Have Any Questions Please Visit Us Online At 
www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk

Or Email Us At [email protected]


----------



## dinozzo2011 (May 17, 2011)

*hi*

Theres a new reptile shop open on castle road in bedford..only opened on saturday!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, we have distribution in a wide are around that county and it's neighbours. In no order

Ameyzoo
Hertfordshire fisheries
Jap koi co
Fathoms aquatics.
World of water watford, staines
Crewshill reptile
T.C reptiles


I hope this is helpful

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products


----------



## The_Baz_Lady (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all you help but we've moved now and there's a reptile shop about 10 mins away we just went with mail order in the end which was fine


----------

